# BEN & JERRY'S Halloween



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Always love B&J.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh man I going out and getting some tonight! That's if I can find it.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I saw that & said, "Honey, we have to go to the store RIGHT NOW!" Haha. Thanks for sharing cause I usually try to avoid the ice cream isle.


----------



## Scaranda (Aug 31, 2009)

That is the BEST ice cream EVER. They had it out last year as well, and let me tell you, I could've eaten pint after pint lol..


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Since B&J is one of my fave big ice cream companies, I am definitely going to have to grab a small pint of this.
Also, if you have a Baskin-Robbins 31 Flavors near you, they have a pumpkin pie ice cream that is quite good.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

They didn't have pumpkin cheesecake here but they did have Ginger Snap as a fall flavor. I didn't try it, as I am trying very hard to end a long-term relationship with B&J as it is.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Zombie Machairodont said:


> Since B&J is one of my fave big ice cream companies, I am definitely going to have to grab a small pint of this.
> Also, if you have a Baskin-Robbins 31 Flavors near you, they have a pumpkin pie ice cream that is quite good.



I agree, I love B&J's too! 

Thanks for the heads up on BR 31 Flavors, I will have to try......I plan on checking a couple of grocery stores in my area that carry more of the specialized B&J flavors. I also thought I would check out the B&J store here, if they have it, you can usually get it by the quart. _H1_


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Mmmm looks good! What a funny site they put up, I love it.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

My husband went in search of the pumpkin cheesecake flavor & they didn't have it at our usual grocery store. So instead, he came home with four other flavors! He must not want me to fit into my costume


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

I am still broken hearted over not being able to get Dublin Mudslide anymore. I think they still make it, but no one here carries it....


----------



## Sexy Ladybug (Sep 17, 2009)

oh how I love pumpkin ice cream!!!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

oh that looks so good I can't wait to try it.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I love Ben and Jerry's I hope we get that over here


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I searched 2 different grocery stores today and no pumpkin cheescake  Who would carry this in FL? I went to winn dixie and publix.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> ... So instead, he came home with four other flavors! He must not want me to fit into my costume


_Ooops!_  _ I know, I love it too...so hard to choose just one flavor sometimes!_

UPDATE....I spoke to Ben & Jerry's, and the only retail store carrying Pumpkin Cheesecake is Walmart, at this time. She said it will be sold through November. Your local Ben & Jerry's Franchise should also carry it. It will be by the scoop, but you can get a pint or quart made up. I called my local store (Naples, FL) and they have it....I am going to try some TODAY! 

I hope this info. is helpful on your trek to find the _Halloween_ Holy Grail of Ice Cream, B&J's Pumpkin Cheesecake..let me know if you find it at Walmart.  _*H1*_


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Is that ever cute! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Buggula said:


> Is that ever cute! Thanks for posting the link.


Sure, glad you liked it.....I thought it was fun too  _*H1*_


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I like Edy's pumpkin ice cream as well as the peppermint they have for Christmas. But now I'll have to try Ben and Jerry's. Didn't know they had a Halloween ice cream out!


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

I made a special trip to my local super wal-mart, anxiously looking for pumpkin cheesecake Ben and Jerry's, and found none. I tracked down the guy who manages the ice cream, and he told me that this particular wal-mart has only one "specialty" flavor spot for Ben and Jerry's, and it currently has Key Lime Pie. I should "check back periodically, since Key Lime Pie is a summer flavor and they'll eventually pull it to put in a fall or winter flavor." No schedule, no idea *if* he'll even get Pumpkin Cheesecake! Argh! 

I guess I'll just make a real pumpkin cheesecake, instead, to satisfy the urge. They don't call me Mr. Cheesecake for my physique!

Craig


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Went to walmart today and was very upset to see to pumpkin cheesecake ice cream. They had ginger snaps which I was very tempted to get, but I already bought a bunch of candy today so I'm trying not to gain 100lbs by halloween. I'm still on the hunt.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

also went to walmart and it wasnt there , I was disappointed, but yearned for something pumpkin and looked over at Edys and they had a pumpkin and apple pie limited flavors. I got both , Im such a bad girl


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Howlatthemoon said:


> I like Edy's pumpkin ice cream as well as the peppermint they have for Christmas. But now I'll have to try Ben and Jerry's. Didn't know they had a Halloween ice cream out!


This is gonna sound weird, but has anyone ever tried pumpkin and peppermint ice cream together? I was finishing off the last of these two flavors when I stumbled upon the crazy flavor of the combo. It doesn't taste like either one, but it's like there's a party in your mouth and everyone's invited! The best ratio is 2/3rds peppermint to 1/3rd pumpkin. Unfortunate that you can get both flavors together for about 2 weeks in front of and behind Thanksgiving.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> also went to walmart and it wasnt there , I was disappointed, but yearned for something pumpkin and looked over at Edys and they had a pumpkin and apple pie limited flavors. I got both , Im such a bad girl


I went to the Walmart here, and I got the same response , they had the Key Lime but no Pumpkin Cheesecake yet either. But I did go to my local Ben & Jerry franchise store and they have some. 
 
Update: went to the same Walmart a few days later and guess what?! THEY HAD it!!!! It's so yum.... I am going to have to go back and get another pint....I hope you guys have better luck.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream Cook Book from the 1990's. If anyone is interested in their Pumpkin Ice Cream recipe shoot me a PM (I dont wanna break any thread rules) You will of course need some sort of ice cream maker as well.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Not to take away from the B&J ice cream but I caved in tonight and bought Hershey's pumpkin spice kisses, since I couldn't find the B&J. I would recommend these to anyone who likes pumpkin pie, they were really good.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

walkingcorpse said:


> I have a Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream Cook Book from the 1990's. If anyone is interested in their Pumpkin Ice Cream recipe shoot me a PM (I dont wanna break any thread rules) You will of course need some sort of ice cream maker as well.


Awesome, where'd you get that book?


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

In case soem people did not see my update: SUPER- Walmart has the B&J's Pumpkin Cheesecake ice cream...and I have to say it's _awsome_!!! Really tastes like creamy pumpkin cheesecake with buttery graham cracker crust swirled in. I know alot of people could not find it a couple of weeks ago...maybe it just took some time to get it in. 

Just a heads up if anyone is still interested.... Take care,  *H1*


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is some good looking icecream.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Our WM still doesn't have the pumkin cheesecake but, OMG the Gingersnap is incredible!!! It is practically a religious experience. Truly, there are no words...


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> Our WM still doesn't have the pumkin cheesecake but, OMG the Gingersnap is incredible!!! It is practically a religious experience. Truly, there are no words...


I have'nt seen Gingersnap but I will have to look.  It sounds great! Thanks! *H1*


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

OK, another new Halloween Tradition for my fam. Right on. I might even try making a float with some of that Pumpkin Ale that was featured last month.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds delicious!


----------

